# Shito Ryu in the Austin TX area?



## Patience (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi, I'm new here. I'll be relocating this year to the Austin TX area and am wondering if there are any Shito Ryu dojos or practitioners. I found several Shito Ryu schools in San Antonio, but they're all 1.5 hours' drive or more from the south side of Austin. I would love to find a Shito Ryu school a little closer to Austin to continue my training. I appreciate any help or info.


----------

